# OSGI bundleChanged



## Generic1 (9. Nov 2012)

Hi,

ich hab mir eine BundleListener- Klasse geschrieben, wo die Methode so ausschaut:


```
@Override
	public void bundleChanged(BundleEvent event) {
		final String bundleSymbolicName = event.getBundle().getSymbolicName();
		final int state = event.getBundle().getState();
		switch(state) {
			case Bundle.ACTIVE:
				System.out.println("Bundle " + bundleSymbolicName + " in state active");
			case Bundle.INSTALLED: 
				System.out.println("Bundle " + bundleSymbolicName + " in state installed");
			case Bundle.RESOLVED: 
				System.out.println("Bundle " + bundleSymbolicName + " in state resolved");
			case Bundle.STARTING: 
				System.out.println("Bundle " + bundleSymbolicName + " in state starting");
			case Bundle.STOPPING: 
				System.out.println("Bundle " + bundleSymbolicName + " in state stopping");
			case Bundle.UNINSTALLED: 
				System.out.println("Bundle " + bundleSymbolicName + " in state uninstalled");
			}
		}
```

Wenn ich das Bundle starte, wird folgendes ausgegeben:


```
osgi> Bundle WatchDog in state active
Bundle MyBundle in state installed
Bundle MyBundle in state resolved
Bundle MyBundle in state starting
Bundle MyBundle in state stopping
Bundle MyBundle in state uninstalled
```

Das versteh ich nicht ganz, Ich dachte mir, dass das Bundle startet und daher nicht stopping und uninstalled auch ausgibt. 
Was mach ich da falsch?
Besten Dank,
Generic1


----------



## maki (9. Nov 2012)

[c]break;[/c]


----------



## Generic1 (10. Nov 2012)

Danke


----------

